# Need help Identifying this Murray. Vanguard?



## bawilk2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I need help! I know very little about vintage bicycles but I could not pass this one up when I saw it last week at a yard sale. I purchased it from the lady who has owned it since it was given to her as a little girl in 1957. She said that it was always kept indoors (and it shows). The bike is what I would call aqua in color. It measures 63" in length, the handlebars are 39" high and the tires measure 23.5" across. The tank is marked "Vanguard" and depicts what appears to be an airplane or rocket that is marked with a small "x3" at the nose. The Murray plate is marked Ohio, so I believe it dates to the early-mid 1950's. The chrome is generally rust free and the paint is great for being original. I have searched high and low and only found one story about a bike like this but I wasn't able to discern much from it. If anyone can tell me what I have and/or what it's worth I would really appreciate it! 
Thanks!


----------



## inaheap (Mar 23, 2011)

I like your bike.  50's looks right to me.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 23, 2011)

Late 50's for sure.


----------

